# Surgery 8/10/11



## Tally25

So I am scheduled for surgery Aug. 10th and I am scared. I am still fighting with myself if I should do it or not. I have been fighting a terrible cold the last week that has completelty taken my voice away and washed me out. I am slowly getting it back. This will be my 8th surgery in my 25 years of life.. What kind of things did you have on hand for after your surgery at home?


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> So I am scheduled for surgery Aug. 10th and I am scared. I am still fighting with myself if I should do it or not. I have been fighting a terrible cold the last week that has completelty taken my voice away and washed me out. I am slowly getting it back. This will be my 8th surgery in my 25 years of life.. What kind of things did you have on hand for after your surgery at home?


I sure don't blame you one bit. Anything invasive is cause for apprehension. Do you like your surgeon, do you feel comfortable about his/her ability?

Fortunately for me, I did not have TT. Others here have and I am sure they will be along with some really good tips and advice.

What brought it down to surgery? Do you have thyroid cancer? Large goiter?


----------



## Tally25

Large goiter and nodule to deep for biopsy that keeps enlarging. The goiter is causing difficulty eat, drinking and breathing.

It all happened really quick but I am told that most would choose my surgeon for a TT if they had to do it. Good out comes, good healing surgical scars etc.


----------



## webster2

Tally25 said:


> So I am scheduled for surgery Aug. 10th and I am scared. I am still fighting with myself if I should do it or not. I have been fighting a terrible cold the last week that has completelty taken my voice away and washed me out. I am slowly getting it back. This will be my 8th surgery in my 25 years of life.. What kind of things did you have on hand for after your surgery at home?


Hello, I hope your surgery goes well. I had one last Thursday, and so far, so good. I haven't been too hungry but I have been drinking a lot. It seems to make my throat feel better and easier to talk. I have been adding ice to my drinks, mostly water, juice, and some gatorade. This was my third surgery in 3 years, and my second thyroid surgery. Good luck! I hope your cold will clear up very soon, as well as your voice. Best wishes.
:hugs:


----------



## McKenna

Hi Tally,

I pray your upcoming surgery goes well. And it's very good to hear that your surgeon knows what he's doing.

Ice packs for after the surgery were a big help for me. I slept propped up for a few days too, since my neck muscles were very sore. Lots of cold drinks, soft foods (swallowing is difficult the first few days), plan on resting for a good week or so. Stay on top of the pain with the meds they give you.


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> Large goiter and nodule to deep for biopsy that keeps enlarging. The goiter is causing difficulty eat, drinking and breathing.
> 
> It all happened really quick but I am told that most would choose my surgeon for a TT if they had to do it. Good out comes, good healing surgical scars etc.


Well; go for the gold then. Fast growing nodule is very suspicious and you need to just go ahead and do it to it.

All of us here can cover you in "white light", prayers, good thoughts and good Karma.


----------



## gelf

tally, it isn't the number of surgeries that you've had. its whether or not they've cleared up the problem. (i've had about 16 surgeries and if i get my thyroid out, it'll be just one more.) instincts and confidence will get you through either way.


----------



## anxiousme

Tally honey you are not alone. I will be having my surgery on the 12th, and I am really scared also. It has taken alot for me to come to terms with this, I'm hoping I get through this one. But I think we will both be fine. Best wishes to you. Debbi


----------



## Weeble

Tally,
I understand your anxiety over the upcoming surgery - You're not alone. I had a TT a little over two weeks ago due to papillary cancer.....the surgery went well and I'm starting to get back to a somewhat normal schedule now.

Remember to drink lots the first few days - I found it easier by using straws for everything because my throat was sore and a little swollen.
Ice your neck for the swelling. 
Be sure to take the meds your doc recommends. There could be thyroid hormone replacement, calcium, vit D, and antibiotic. Maybe some pain med - use it if you need it.....but you might not. I didn't have any pain worthy of Rx pain meds, but I used tylenol a couple of times.
Rest as much as you need - be kind to yourself, especially the first week or so. Let people help you.
I hope the time between now and your surgery goes quickly for you - I know the waiting is sometimes hard.
And come back and let us know how you're doing.

Take care,
Weeble


----------



## Andros

Weeble said:


> Tally,
> I understand your anxiety over the upcoming surgery - You're not alone. I had a TT a little over two weeks ago due to papillary cancer.....the surgery went well and I'm starting to get back to a somewhat normal schedule now.
> 
> Remember to drink lots the first few days - I found it easier by using straws for everything because my throat was sore and a little swollen.
> Ice your neck for the swelling.
> Be sure to take the meds your doc recommends. There could be thyroid hormone replacement, calcium, vit D, and antibiotic. Maybe some pain med - use it if you need it.....but you might not. I didn't have any pain worthy of Rx pain meds, but I used tylenol a couple of times.
> Rest as much as you need - be kind to yourself, especially the first week or so. Let people help you.
> I hope the time between now and your surgery goes quickly for you - I know the waiting is sometimes hard.
> And come back and let us know how you're doing.
> 
> Take care,
> Weeble


Good to hear from you Weeble and am glad to hear you are recovering. Will you be having RAI?


----------



## webster2

I found it much easier with straws too, and ice in the drink. I think drinking as much as you can bear really helps. Is someone going to be home for a few days to be with you? Take your meds, rest, be kind to yourself, and check in when you are feeling up to it. Best wishes to you. :hugs:


----------



## Octavia

Sending positive vibes your way, Tally25. With the discomfort you are experiencing, you'll be glad you got this taken care of.


----------



## Weeble

Andros said:


> Good to hear from you Weeble and am glad to hear you are recovering. Will you be having RAI?


Thanks, Andros!
19 days on the other side from TT and I'm doing fairly well by now. I saw my endo last week and they made the decision that I do not need to have RAI because the cancer was completely contained within the thyroid and they were both so small - only 6mm and 2mm. The pathology of the lymph nodes showed no cancer.
Apparently the newest guidelines say that if the cancer tumors are less than 1cm and have not spread to lymph nodes RAI is not necessarily the automatic response anymore. And I'm ok with that. 
I go back for blood work in a couple weeks when endo will probably tweak my Synthroid a bit then, assuming everything is good, I only have to go back a few times a year to be rechecked. Whew.
Onward and upward!

Weeble


----------



## webster2

Weeble said:


> Thanks, Andros!
> 19 days on the other side from TT and I'm doing fairly well by now. I saw my endo last week and they made the decision that I do not need to have RAI because the cancer was completely contained within the thyroid and they were both so small - only 6mm and 2mm. The pathology of the lymph nodes showed no cancer.
> Apparently the newest guidelines say that if the cancer tumors are less than 1cm and have not spread to lymph nodes RAI is not necessarily the automatic response anymore. And I'm ok with that.
> I go back for blood work in a couple weeks when endo will probably tweak my Synthroid a bit then, assuming everything is good, I only have to go back a few times a year to be rechecked. Whew.
> Onward and upward!
> 
> Weeble


Yay, lots of good news in there! I am soooo glad, and happy for you! Whew, indeed!


----------



## anxiousme

Tally I just read you are in Pa. Meeeeeee toooooooo! How are you holding up? I am still a nervous wreck. Where are you having your surgery done? Debbi


----------



## nikimcn

Good luck with your surgery Wednesday!
I have an ultrasound in Sept then probably surgery thereafter. I'm just as scared about it.
I hope it will make things lots easier. :hugs:


----------



## Lorden

Hi. Someone told me about this site so I thought I would come over and check it out. I had my TT Feb 10th 2011. Had to stay in hospital for a couple days because of my calcium levels dropping. Still had to take 3000 mgs a day for a few weeks afterwards. I agree with some that it was hard to swallow afterwards. My neck did swell some but that's normal. Incision was glued closed with stitches inside so I don't have the "railroad" track effect. Incision is only about 3" long and was hardly visible within 6 weeks. I used Mederma cream on it once the Dr peeled the glue off. I was started off at a very low dose of replacement meds and I'm now up to 125 mcg. I immediately started a multivitamin and B12 with the calcium and magnesium. (Don't take any vitamin 4 hours before or after taking synthroid med) I went back to work 10 days after surgery. My energy levels drops in the afternoon and there were so many days that I would drag all day. Health wise, I feel fantastic. Really helps when I stay on the multivitamin. 
Good luck with your upcoming surgery!


----------



## Andros

Lorden said:


> Hi. Someone told me about this site so I thought I would come over and check it out. I had my TT Feb 10th 2011. Had to stay in hospital for a couple days because of my calcium levels dropping. Still had to take 3000 mgs a day for a few weeks afterwards. I agree with some that it was hard to swallow afterwards. My neck did swell some but that's normal. Incision was glued closed with stitches inside so I don't have the "railroad" track effect. Incision is only about 3" long and was hardly visible within 6 weeks. I used Mederma cream on it once the Dr peeled the glue off. I was started off at a very low dose of replacement meds and I'm now up to 125 mcg. I immediately started a multivitamin and B12 with the calcium and magnesium. (Don't take any vitamin 4 hours before or after taking synthroid med) I went back to work 10 days after surgery. My energy levels drops in the afternoon and there were so many days that I would drag all day. Health wise, I feel fantastic. Really helps when I stay on the multivitamin.
> Good luck with your upcoming surgery!


Welcome to the board; we are glad to have you here!









It is good to know you are doing so well. Did you lose a parathyroid or were they just jostled about big time?

Why did you have to have TT; I am sure we all would be interested in a bit of your history and how it came to this.


----------



## anxiousme

Good luck with your surgery tomorrow, I know you will do great! Please check in and let us know how everything went. :hugs: Debbi


----------



## desrtbloom

Good luck and saying a prayer for you. It will go fine. :hugs:

Have plenty of ice packs on hand and stay ahead of the pain with your meds. This is major surgery, so rest and don't rush yourself. Be good to you!

Patti


----------



## webster2

We'll be thinking of you today.


----------



## Tally25

WOW... thanks for all the positive thoughts.You are all such amazing people..

I go in to the hospital in a hour for surgery. I am scared...My stomach has been a mess for the past three days...I havent slept much...

In my heart I know this is the right thing to do...

Ill update after surgery when I am feeling better.. Peace and Love!!

Talitha


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> WOW... thanks for all the positive thoughts.You are all such amazing people..
> 
> I go in to the hospital in a hour for surgery. I am scared...My stomach has been a mess for the past three days...I havent slept much...
> 
> In my heart I know this is the right thing to do...
> 
> Ill update after surgery when I am feeling better.. Peace and Love!!
> 
> Talitha


Wishing you the very best today and can't wait to hear from you when you are able.


----------



## mysarojane

Good luck to you today! Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers! explode


----------



## Tally25

Ok so surgery went well. Recovery was less then pleasent. I woke up completly drenched in sweat. They have no idea why. My blood pressure was sky high and my pulse too. They had to give me IV medications just to get it down. I had really bad nausea. I stayed the night at the hospital. My calcium dropped and I felt horrible. Numbness/tingling of the fingers and around the mouth. They gave me tums for that. I really do not like pain so they have been giving me morphine for a quick relief and vicodin for a longer lasting relief. Drinking ice cold water and apple juice is REALLY nice. I think I am ready to go home. The surgeon stopped in this A.M. Said I might go home on a suppliment. Anyway that is about all I know for right now. I have pictures to share too..

Thank you all for the positive and kind words!


----------



## Tally25

btw- when will the tiredness and exhaustion get better?


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> Ok so surgery went well. Recovery was less then pleasent. I woke up completly drenched in sweat. They have no idea why. My blood pressure was sky high and my pulse too. They had to give me IV medications just to get it down. I had really bad nausea. I stayed the night at the hospital. My calcium dropped and I felt horrible. Numbness/tingling of the fingers and around the mouth. They gave me tums for that. I really do not like pain so they have been giving me morphine for a quick relief and vicodin for a longer lasting relief. Drinking ice cold water and apple juice is REALLY nice. I think I am ready to go home. The surgeon stopped in this A.M. Said I might go home on a suppliment. Anyway that is about all I know for right now. I have pictures to share too..
> 
> Thank you all for the positive and kind words!


You may have been dumping (thyrotoxicosis) which not unusual during or after surgery.

So good to hear from you and very glad you are going home. This is all behind you now.

When you get home, be one smart cookie and don't over do it! Pamper yourself.


----------



## anxiousme

OMG Tally so sorry you had to endure that, but I am glad it is all over for you. Your lucky you are all done. I go tomorrow, and I am pretty nervous. You will feel much better when you get home in your own surroundings, there is nothing like home, your own bed, pillow, potty, etc. So glad you are on your way to getting better. Get lots of rest, :hugs: Debbi


----------



## Tally25

Ok so the surgeon just stopped in. He said he took out the whole thyroid gland, multiple nodules and multiple enlarged lymph nodes. I will not know the pathology report till I see him next week. He said the incision looks good. They will recheck my calcium at noon and assuming it does not go down anymore then I can go home. He is putting me on cytomel? Never heard of it and calcium at home. Im just ready to go.. I miss my animals and my place..


----------



## McKenna

Glad you will be going home soon! And that it's over!

Cytomel is a T3 only med. Did he say anything about T4 too, like synthroid?


----------



## Tally25

McKenna said:


> Glad you will be going home soon! And that it's over!
> 
> Cytomel is a T3 only med. Did he say anything about T4 too, like synthroid?


Nope just the cytomel..


----------



## McKenna

What dose did he give you? And did he tell you to spread it out during the day at all?

He may be looking at I 131 down the road, so that's why he may have put you on T3 only. But I'm not a doc! This is just my opinion.


----------



## Tally25

I do not have the slightest clue. He just told his resident that I will need a RX for a small dose when I leave.... I am concerned because..well hell they forgot to order breakfast for me this morning...He really has not told me much. I see him a week from today. The nurse will likely go over med directions with me.


----------



## McKenna

The important thing is that it's out and you can begin to heal. :winking0014:

Make sure to take it especially easy over the next week and stay on top of the pain with the meds. Lots of ice packs and cold drinks too. And don't forget to take the calcium. It's really important b/c your parathyroids can be "stunned" from the surgery.


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> Ok so the surgeon just stopped in. He said he took out the whole thyroid gland, multiple nodules and multiple enlarged lymph nodes. I will not know the pathology report till I see him next week. He said the incision looks good. They will recheck my calcium at noon and assuming it does not go down anymore then I can go home. He is putting me on cytomel? Never heard of it and calcium at home. Im just ready to go.. I miss my animals and my place..


Cytomel is T3.

http://www.pfizer.com/files/products/uspi_cytomel.pdf

There is no place like home!


----------



## Suburban

Hope you get to go home soon - sending you best wishes on your road to recovery


----------



## Tally25

UPDATE: They are keeping me in overnight again. My calcium level keeps dropping and my hands are going numb because of it. Im taking like two different calcium pills and a pill to help me absorb the calcium. I asked about the cytomel and they said it was just temporary till we get the pathology reports back.


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> UPDATE: They are keeping me in overnight again. My calcium level keeps dropping and my hands are going numb because of it. Im taking like two different calcium pills and a pill to help me absorb the calcium. I asked about the cytomel and they said it was just temporary till we get the pathology reports back.


Aw; pooey!! I am sorry to hear this but I am glad they are on top of this as you don't want to go home in this condition. No way!

Tell them to not forget your breakfast!


----------



## Tally25

UPDATE: I am still here in the hospital. My calcium is coming up sllllooowwly so they do not want to let me go home yet. I am hoping for a late discharge today but for some reason I think I will be staying in again. I am still getting numbness. My doc hasnt been in to see me yet today... ugh... Just want to go home


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> UPDATE: I am still here in the hospital. My calcium is coming up sllllooowwly so they do not want to let me go home yet. I am hoping for a late discharge today but for some reason I think I will be staying in again. I am still getting numbness. My doc hasnt been in to see me yet today... ugh... Just want to go home


Wah!!! Don't you just hate it? Did they remove a couple of parathyroids? Has anyone said?


----------



## Tally25

He didnt say he removed any of the glands.. I have not seen him at all today and they are talking about keeping me here AGAIN.. there is something they are not telling me.


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> He didnt say he removed any of the glands.. I have not seen him at all today and they are talking about keeping me here AGAIN.. there is something they are not telling me.


Maybe it might be a good idea to insist on being informed as to what is going on? Gee willikers!


----------



## Tally25

Ok so I am home finally. My calcium level is still low but they have allowed me to come home. I am on suppliments and liquid morphine. I still have a lot of numbness and I am short tempered. I do not want to go back. Im fustrated..but glad I am home


----------



## Tally25

So I finished my first night at home. Im very concerned. I feel HORRIBLE. Worse then when I was in the hospital. I have tingling/numbness over my entire body. And I have been taking the calcium. I feel weak...weak legs and arms. Pain isnt so much of an issue. My memory and word finding seems to suck. I feel like im in a haze. No temperature or anything. Seriously thinking about going back to the hospital.


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> So I finished my first night at home. Im very concerned. I feel HORRIBLE. Worse then when I was in the hospital. I have tingling/numbness over my entire body. And I have been taking the calcium. I feel weak...weak legs and arms. Pain isnt so much of an issue. My memory and word finding seems to suck. I feel like im in a haze. No temperature or anything. Seriously thinking about going back to the hospital.


Oh, dear!! How much calcium are instructed to take? On your last calcium lab before you checked out, what was the result and what was the range?

Did you inquire about your parathyroids? (4)

Do you have someone with you; I hope?

Every site I have read about hypocalcemia says to take Vitamin D as well. Did your doc tell you to do that? Don't do anything your doc did not tell you to do; just wondering.

During the post-operative hospitalization, calcium levels are checked. In cases of total thyroidectomy, when all of the parathyroid glands have been disturbed, checking calcium levels is very important. Calcium levels can drop to levels that produce symptoms such as tingling around the mouth or fingertips. Replacement of calcium and vitamin D are given to restore the calcium level to normal. Patients with low calcium are observed until the calcium level stabilizes. If just one of the parathyroid glands has been preserved (or sometimes autotransplanted), then calcium levels will stabilize in time.

http://www.mcenta.com/thyroidectomy.htm

And this is an excellent site.

Chronic hypocalcemia (hypoparathyroidism) is treated by oral calcium administration and, if this is insufficient, vitamin D supplementation. The serum calcium level should be targeted to about 8.0 mg/dL. Most patients will be entirely asymptomatic at this level, and further elevation will lead to hypercalciuria etc..
http://www.clevelandclinicmeded.com/medicalpubs/diseasemanagement/endocrinology/hypocalcemia/

Very very concerned about you; if you think you need to go to hospital, do it. Nothing is ever any better than your own instincts.

Sending hugs and prayers,


----------



## Tally25

I am taking 6,000mg of calcium a day plus rocaltrol ( sp?). I just had my blood drawn and he wants me to increase the rocaltrol to 1mg twice a day. He said my calcium was if I remember correctly .96. He said it is low but not critical.Critical is more around .76 He said if I am not feeling better by tomorrow then I will need to call him back about possible re-admission into the hospital. They didnt take out any parathyroids that I am aware of. Just hang in there I guess. I really do not like this numbness/tingling feeling. I just feel really weak and get tired very easy.


----------



## Andros

Tally25 said:


> I am taking 6,000mg of calcium a day plus rocaltrol ( sp?). I just had my blood drawn and he wants me to increase the rocaltrol to 1mg twice a day. He said my calcium was if I remember correctly .96. He said it is low but not critical.Critical is more around .76 He said if I am not feeling better by tomorrow then I will need to call him back about possible re-admission into the hospital. They didnt take out any parathyroids that I am aware of. Just hang in there I guess. I really do not like this numbness/tingling feeling. I just feel really weak and get tired very easy.


Let me say this much; the surgery alone probably knocked you for a loop not to mention a reaction from the general anesthetic too.

Make sure you stay hyrdrated. Plain good ol' water is your best choice. And...................pamper yourself. Rest, rest and rest some more.

As long as you have your doctor's attention and you certainly do, you are going to be fine. I hope tomorrow "is" a much better day for you.

But do remind yourself of how sick you have been even prior to the surgery. Your body needs a major rest.

Chicken soup, chicken soup!!!! My fave sick food is cream of tomato soup w/ a grilled cheese. Ha, ha!!


----------



## Tally25

So I still feel pretty horrible. My numbness/tingling is still there. All over my body. It is VERY Annoying. I have been sleeping alot. It is hard to find a position that does not make the tingling worse. I really do not see any difference since the Vitamin D was increase. I may place a call into the doctors office tomorrow and let him know Im still feeling the same. I am not sure what else he can really do form me. I hope this hypocalcemia crap does not last forever. I am not sure I can deal with it that long.

Can anyone tell me when I may start feeling the least bit better? Being stuck in this house is driving me nuts but I do not feel like I am strong enough to go anywhere beyond my apartment. I feel very weak just walking to the bathroom and if I get up to quickly my vision blacks out and I get lightheaded. I have to hold onto something till things get back to normal. I feel like I have brain fog... not sure if that makes sense... it does to me...

ugh... im sick of feeling sick... this sucks!


----------



## Lovlkn

What replacement medication are you taking? Cytomel should e split into multiple doses. I only take 12.5 mcg and take it at 3 doses, 5,5 and 2.5mcg all about 5 hours apart.

How much?

How often?

You are feeling poorly most likely because of your low calcium levels and possibly not enough replacement hormone.

{{hugs}}


----------



## Tally25

Lovlkn said:


> What replacement medication are you taking? Cytomel should e split into multiple doses. I only take 12.5 mcg and take it at 3 doses, 5,5 and 2.5mcg all about 5 hours apart.
> 
> How much?
> 
> How often?
> 
> You are feeling poorly most likely because of your low calcium levels and possibly not enough replacement hormone.
> 
> {{hugs}}


I am taking 25mcg of cytomel twice a day.


----------

